# hand rearing zebra finch.



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

just wondering if anyone else out there has ever hand reared zebra finch??

my adult pair layed a cutch of 4 eggs but then decided to abandon the nest half way through incubating them. i had watched them closely as ive got a camera hooked up in the aviary. when i realized they had left them i candled the eggs to see if any were fertile and one was. i couldnt see it move. i decided to put the egg in my incubator as i wasnt gonna just leave it there to die in the egg if it was fertile. well i got a shock when i woke up 3 days ago and there was a little chick wiggling its head for food lol.
its 3 days old now and im feeding baby bird formula every hour or so. got it in a little brooder. im learning each day but ive never raised a baby bird before.

when do they open there eyes? and when can i start to decrease the temp. its set at around 36 degrees. ive took a photo of each day to see for any growth or change,

day one









day 2









day 3


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

this is a nice little page with some helpful hints and tips

Click HERE

Hope this helps, it may also help to invest in some bengalese finches, as they will be happy to foster other finch babues, very worth while, i have 5 Bengs and they look after my zeb babies very well.

Anyway i hope that helps


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for reply.

were can i get that Pedialyte from? i just tried searching for it but i can only find it in america?

and when do you think i can increase the amount of food it takes? im a little scared of feeding too much incase it goes back up the throat or bursts the crop. what age does the crop expand to both sides?.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

christianj04 said:


> thanks for reply.
> 
> were can i get that Pedialyte from? i just tried searching for it but i can only find it in america?
> 
> and when do you think i can increase the amount of food it takes? im a little scared of feeding too much incase it goes back up the throat or bursts the crop. what age does the crop expand to both sides?.


I should Imagin that Pediadalyte is very like Dioralyte, But best ask someone to be sure

If you look at the page again, scroll down its got ages in weeks and a table at the bottom


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For electrolytes I use avipro plus. Where it says to use hot tap water used cooled boiled water and where it says to use bleach use something like milton. Good luck.


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

can you use that for baby chicks?

well its day 4 now and it seems to be moving alot more and i think i can notice its crop expanding out a little. i was so scared of damaging it with more food but it gulps it down lol. 
ive noticed an air bubble in the crop when its full. i had googled it to see if it was a problem but i got mixed answers, some saying take it to vet straight away and others saying that the baby bird will 'burp' it out itself?? ive tried gently moving it toward the mouth but always give up with it being so small i dont wanna do any damage
has anyone else came across this?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

christianj04 said:


> can you use that for baby chicks?
> 
> well its day 4 now and it seems to be moving alot more and i think i can notice its crop expanding out a little. i was so scared of damaging it with more food but it gulps it down lol.
> ive noticed an air bubble in the crop when its full. i had googled it to see if it was a problem but i got mixed answers, some saying take it to vet straight away and others saying that the baby bird will 'burp' it out itself?? ive tried gently moving it toward the mouth but always give up with it being so small i dont wanna do any damage
> has anyone else came across this?


DO NOT press on the crop, its very delicate, from what ive heard, air bubbles in most cases are normal, unless someone wants to tell me otherwise


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I use it on babies. You are waiting for it's crop to empty once a day before you feed it again aren't you. Its crop will empty from the top so if you don't allow it to empty the food in the bottom will start to ferment causing bubbles.


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

well im feeding it every 2 hours or so now. thats when the crop seems to empty. 

when do the night feedings stop. im on 2 feedings a night and waiting 3 an half hours between them. how long of a night can it go with out food for. i get worried that it might starve. its on day 5 now. 

starting to notice ultra thin hairs coming out on the wings. and a patch of dots underneath the beak. i cant notice it growing but i put the egg shell it came out of next to it and its the size of its leg lol. my toddler niece has named it BING lol. havnt got a clue were she got the name from but it suits lol

thanks for all your replys on this


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You are doing well so far. Just found this for youLady Gouldian Finch .com - It must be in the genes - Hand Raising Finches


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for that, i'll have a look now.

jus a quick update .......... 
yesterday afternoon as i was feeding it i noticed air in its crop again. didnt think too much of it as to what ive read its ok, but on the next feeding all the food was gone but the air was ther? i fed little by little just so it didnt starve. but on the next feeding there was more air and no food. it looked like a baloon! i didnt know what to do. i made a very watery food solution and gave a little of that. i left it about 3 half - 4 hours. woke up and its gone. 
was so relieved  

its found its voice now lol and getting bigger now, i read somewere they have growth spurts every 3days??

will get more pics up later


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

It sounds like your doing a Great job, you should be proud of yourself. well done you , looking forward to the pics


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

jus an updated pic

just wondering if the crop looks ok on this. is it supposed to be both sides at 6days old??


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

well done, it can be very difficult hand rearing finches but your doing a great job, he seems to be growing well, i have only ever given baby finches a top up feed if i thought they might not be getting enough, i think his crop looks fine, no different to any other healthy baby, fair play to you


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

hello again all,

just a quick question.

day 12 now and all seems well considering i havnt handreared before, but ive just noticed under the wing and on the top of the legs there is like yellow soft skin-like apperance. it looked like i had spilt the formula on its wings when i looked but it wasnt. it looks like its skin has gone soft inbetween the wings? is this normal? gettin worried in doing something wrong. i change the tissue its on after every feeding?


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

it sounds like its just fat stored under the skin, fat in birds looks yellow, you will usually see it just above the breast, on the lower abdomen butt area and in the arm pit...well....wing pit LOL


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I have no experience with birds but just wanted to say well done you and the photos are amazing


----------



## christianj04 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for that 

but its not under skin. its on top of it. i think the skin has gone soft around those areas?? and just on one side of the crop is starting to go a little red round were the wing meets it. ive cleaned it with cotton buds but im scared it will take the skin away. i'll upload a pic









the pic isnt clear sorry but you can see under the legs there is like yellow patches. i think its soft skin thats split! and the crop is a little red on one side. its not the temperature of the food as i check the temp on every feeding. i just hope its nothing ive done wrong as i really have tried me best.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i have never noticed anything like that im afraid  at the end of the day you can only do your best and you have done great so far, let us know how the little fellas doing


----------

